# ASAT Camouflage--> FREE SHIPPING !



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

^


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*PM sent*

Sent PM?


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Do you have specs or pics? of the*

Do you have specs and pics of the Ultimate pants, beanie and gloves? They're not on the ASAT website yet.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

XX75 said:


> Do you have specs and pics of the Ultimate pants, beanie and gloves? They're not on the ASAT website yet.


What he said + some of the ultimate jacket please.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

The Ultimate series should arrive in the warehouse in a couple of weeks. So for now I have no pics of it yet. There is a sample of the Ultimate pants that is in the hands of the owner right now and I am trying to get a pic of it. I will post it if I can get ahold of one.

PM me if you would like me to notify you when the Ultimate series arrives and I will do so.

Thanks, FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## shadow (Feb 8, 2005)

Would the elite essential pants be good in warm weather? Are the quiet, lightweight? Let me know what the scoop is with these pants. I have an elk trip in two weeks, and need some more asat. My cotton BDU pants get extremely loud when they are wet. Thanks.


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

*the Elite pants look sweet*

The Elite pants do look sweet. I was about to get a pair of Gray Wolf pants in Predator brown, but I love the built-in scent control in the ASAT. I just wish they weren't cotton!

Shadow, 
To get a pretty impressive water resistant treatment on your regualr ASAT BDU pants, try something like Hunt Dri or Granger's (available at Cabela's) that's made specifically for clothing. Many treatments for packs and boots can make the cloth stiff.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

shadow

Yes the essential pant would be great for warm weather. It is very similar to the regular bdu pant only with the scent control addition and the water resistant addition.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Descriptions*

Any chance you have the descripitions for the new Elite Ultimate Jacket and Pants?? And maybe the Elite Beanie and Gloves.
Can't wait to hear more from ASAT.
Ross R


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ross R, I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

^


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

3D Leafy Suit : Sm-3XL = $140.00


I'm 6'-1" 210lbs what size would I want to wear over other clothes? And can you ship asap? Please shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM sent !


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

pictures please


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bowhunter3762

Sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## waterfordarcher (Sep 14, 2008)

pics? scent control?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

waterfordarcher

I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*ttt*

Thanks Mike - Great guy to deal with here!!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Appreciate the comment Ross.

Thanks for the business.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

^


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

How is the 3D Leafy made at the waist, wrist and leg bottoms? Elastic or any zippers on these. I am wanting to wear over warm clothes so I want to know the million dollar ? also what size would I need- 5'9"-195#.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

catdaddy,
I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Any youth sizes? So you have any L or XL leafy suits? 

Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Nichko,
I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## c1090c (Apr 26, 2007)

*pictures?*

got pictures?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

c1090c,

I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## bowtech jsat 50 (Aug 24, 2007)

payment sent for a leafy suit. thanks Mills


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bowtech jsat 50 said:


> payment sent for a leafy suit. thanks Mills



Got it .

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Championman (Feb 10, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Championman (Feb 10, 2006)

*Payment sent*

Looking forward to getting the order in.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Championman said:


> Looking forward to getting the order in.


Thank you !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## str8sh2ter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Pm...*

sent .Here's a bump for you.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the bump !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I am leaving tonight 10-10-08 for the weekend, I will answer all PM's when I return Sunday night.

Have a good one !!

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hunt4bigame (Aug 9, 2007)

*pm sent*

I want one of the 3-d leafy suits


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM sent !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

I bought a Beanie Cap. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks Kyarcher2

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Championman (Feb 10, 2006)

*got my ASAT*

bump for ya.

Thanks for the quick shipment.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

No problem Championman, pleasure doing business with you.

Thanks for the bump !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the bump.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I will be out of town hunting from 10-29-08 at 2:00pm until Sunday night 11-2-08. All PM's will be answered when I return.

Thanks, FF *


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm back !!!

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I recieved my 3d suit yesterday! i cant wait to try it out!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

BSeals71, thanks for the bump!

FF


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

No problem…


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I will be gone out of town hunting from Nov.14th through Nov.19th. All PM's will be answered when I return.

Have a good hunt everyone and stay safe !!!!!

FF*


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Feb 16, 2008)

*asat*

What about clothes for the women hunters?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

There are know specific cut ASAT camo clothes for women. Just the small and medium regular sizes. They do have a coooool pink and pewter ASAT camo t-shirt for women though.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## daywalker (Aug 25, 2007)

Interested in a 3d leafy suit. I'm 6' 185lbs, what size do you recommend? I will be using this over both warm and cold weather clothing.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

daywalker, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I am leaving for the weekend at 3:00pm CST, I will answer all PM's when I return on Sunday night.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone !

FF *


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

pm sent/free bump for some sweet lookin threads!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks !


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump^


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the bump !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## zee (Sep 12, 2008)

are these for warm weathers only? how do these do with temps in the teens?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

zee, I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

*pics?*

i just scrolled thru all 7 pages looking for some pics.....got any?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM sent.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

can u send me pics and descriptions please?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

craSSh, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM returned.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Spring Turkey season will be here before you know it !! Plan ahead and order your ASAT soon.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of the new blind?


----------



## Gniederg (Oct 9, 2006)

*ASAT Insulated - waterproof bibs*

Can you tell me more about the insulated waterproof bibs? Do they run true to size? How much insulation is in there? What kind of insulation? And, maybe a few different pics?

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

BeeCee said:


> Do you have any pictures of the new blind?


No, I have no pics of the new blind yet, but will post them as soon as I get some.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Gniederg said:


> Can you tell me more about the insulated waterproof bibs? Do they run true to size? How much insulation is in there? What kind of insulation? And, maybe a few different pics?
> 
> Thanks,
> Glenn



I sent you a PM !


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

---BDU 6 pocket Pant : Sm-3XL = $50.00--

Do you have these pants in stock in a size Large? Any chance they're on sale this week? :angel:

If so PM your address to me so I can send off a money order? Include any additional information I may need when sending my M/O also, please.


Thanks,
Dave


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

DBerrard, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

M/O mailed out yesterday

TTT


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I got it and your ASAT will go out on Monday.

Thanks, FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## blake89sr (Mar 5, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

Still in business here? or is the deal over?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I am still in business, but not sure what deal you are refering too. PM me with the details.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Dvdstewart (May 16, 2009)

I'm interested in getting a few things, but have a few questions regarding the Extreme Layer bottom and Mock. I am more famillar with the Under Armour stuff. Would you say that the ASAT extremes are midweight or heavyweight? Do they compare with the UA 2.0 or the 3.0 basewear? I'm assuming that the Basics are lightweight like the UA 1.0s...just not sure how the Extreme series weighs in. Are the ASATs compression fit much like the UA? 

Best Regards,
David Stewart


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lane21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Please let me know what you can do for the following, shipped to 15205:

ASAT Camouflage Vanish-Pro Series Leafy 3-D Camo Suit size Large

ASAT Camouflage Elite Series Extreme Camo Gloves size Medium

ASAT Camouflage Elite Series Extreme Camo Beanie

thanks!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Lane21, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## bighunky (Aug 28, 2009)

looking for a XL boonie hat thanks


----------



## HomertheHunter (Jul 27, 2008)

*boonie hat*

I am looking for a boonie hat.


----------



## HomertheHunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Please PM if u have boonie hats.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

HomertheHunter, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

are you selling any of the first lite wool?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

No, sorry but I don't handle First Lite.

FF


----------



## trail boss 07 (Nov 5, 2009)

just wondering if you have any quickie blinds left..?? thanks.


----------



## trail boss 07 (Nov 5, 2009)

does anyone know where I can find one of these blinds.... they seem to be our of stock EVERYWHERE...


----------

